# Profil evtl. mit der PLZ.?



## dragsterrobby (2. Aug. 2012)

Ist es möglich das man in das Profil die PLZ. mit einfügt, dann muß man nicht immer suchen wenn man wissen möchte wer woher kommt?


----------



## minotaurus (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Profil evtl. mit der PLZ.?*

Moinsen Günter,

es reicht doch eigentlich, wenn man wie jetzt möglich nur den Namen des Users anzuklicken 
braucht?

Dann erscheint die PLZ doch schon.

Viele Grüße
Heiko

EDIT: wobei dies sogar eine mousover Funktion ist...


----------



## dragsterrobby (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Profil evtl. mit der PLZ.?*

Ok, das hatte ich übersehen, sorry!


----------



## Joerg (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Profil evtl. mit der PLZ.?*

Günter,
noch toller ist die Funktion Landkarte, wenn du ins Profil von jemanden gehst.
Du wohnst nördlich und leider 290 weg von mir.


----------



## dragsterrobby (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Profil evtl. mit der PLZ.?*

Asche auf mein Haupt, das hatte ich noch nicht gesehn aber sehr gut


----------



## Patrick K (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Profil evtl. mit der PLZ.?*

Hallo dragsterrobby

Diese Funktion täuscht aber auch ,da die Entfernung Luftlinie ist , die wahre Entfernung ist leider viel höher......
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Profil evtl. mit der PLZ.?*

Patrick,
das hängt wohl auch vom Verkehrsmittel ab.
Ein Hubschrauber Landeplatz ist bei mir ganz in der Nähe.


----------



## dragsterrobby (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Profil evtl. mit der PLZ.?*

Ja das hab ich gesehn aber man hat erstmal einen guten Anhaltspunkt


----------



## dragsterrobby (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Profil evtl. mit der PLZ.?*

Na ein Hubschrauber könnte auf unserem Acker (10000qm) schon landen aber wie komme ich zu einem?


----------



## Patrick K (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Profil evtl. mit der PLZ.?*

@ Joerg
bei mir sind auch einige in der Nähe ,aber mein Heli is wieder mal Kaputt
Gruss Patrick


----------

